# Fatal 5 Way



## DrewWrestlingFan (Sep 7, 2021)

Mr.Z said:


> Fucking awesome match. I love that Bobby dominated Brock. Hopefully we get a Bobby vs Brock.


It was non stop the whole time. Well done by all who participated.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

That was the wrestling’s version of Jurassic World.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The best part is... all those wrestlers adapted to last minute changes which makes it more impressive.


----------

